# leidiges Thema - 18 Zoll Fahrräder



## Vicky_Mika (11. Oktober 2015)

Hallo ihr bike-spezialisten,
Ich habe natürlich schon dieses und diverse andere Foren durchforstet , aber ich hoffe es hat sich in der Entwicklung von 18 Zoll Fahrrädern noch etwas getan.
Mika (3,5; 104cm und 41cm innenbeinlänge) wünscht sich vom Christkind, oder spätestens zum Geburtstag ein neues Fahrrad 
Zur Zeit fährt er ein 14Zoll kidsbike, aber auf langen Touren und steilen Bergen ist das einfach eine Qual.
Gibt es mittlerweile irgendein akzeptables 18 Zoll bike?
Vielen dank im voraus


----------



## memphis35 (11. Oktober 2015)

Schau lieber mal da 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/kinderbikes.191/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vicky_Mika (11. Oktober 2015)

Vielen lieben Dank fürs “verschieben“


----------



## Anto (11. Oktober 2015)

Da brauchst du nichts löschen, ich habe deinen Beitrag verschoben. Und bei Fragen einfach fragen


----------



## frodo123 (11. Oktober 2015)

ich sag' nur PUKY ZMX - auch wenn's nicht ganz der "Standard" dieses Forums ist... (-;


----------



## Vicky_Mika (11. Oktober 2015)

Das haben wir schon ausprobiert, aber ich fand es leider sehr schwer mit seinen 10kg


----------



## frodo123 (11. Oktober 2015)

dann bleibt eigentlich nur der Weg über ein 16 Zoll zu einem 20 Zoll... zumindest kenne ich auch kein "leichtes" 18 Zoll... )-:


----------



## Vicky_Mika (11. Oktober 2015)

Das habe ich befürchtet
Ich finde es nur happig ein 400€ bike zu kaufen, dass dann ein Jahr hält, weil die Touren ja nicht kürzer werden.
Und das der kurze in 5 Monaten 6cm Beinlänge zunimmt ist ja eher unrealistisch


----------



## KIV (11. Oktober 2015)

Vicky_Mika schrieb:


> Und das der kurze in 5 Monaten 6cm Beinlänge zunimmt ist ja eher unrealistisch


4cm könnte ja vllt klappen, musste halt gut füttern...
http://kaniabikes.eu/bikes/twentysmall.php
Mein Neffe wird auch vom 14"er direkt auf 20" small wechseln. Notfalls steht das Rad eben noch einen Monat rum.
Alternativ ginge zur Überbrückung noch ein 18" BMX, das kann man ja parallel auch noch länger gebrauchen.


----------



## trifi70 (11. Oktober 2015)

Die halten weit länger als ein Jahr und lassen sich prima wieder verkaufen.  Kleinstes 20" wäre Kania small. Grad nen solches selbst aufgebaut...


----------



## Vicky_Mika (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe mir gerade zum Übergang mal die peppers Fahrräder angeschaut. Da scheint mir das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis zu stimmen. Und eine kurze Nutzungsdauer wäre nicht tragisch
4cm sind vllt drin, aber ich fürchte das Kind wächst nicht nur an den Beinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drehvial (12. Oktober 2015)

Hallo

20 Zoll heisst für mich im Normalfall Kettenschaltung. Das finde ich mit 4 Jahren allerdings noch zu früh. Ich habe meinen beim Umstieg auf 16 Zoll (ebenso von 14 Zoll) eine SRAM 2-Gang Automatik reingepfriemelt. Das gibt es inzwischen so von der Stange zu kaufen. Meine waren da schon 5 (weil eher klein gewachsen) und haben das dann immer noch 2 Jahre gefahren (zuletzt Touren bis zu 40 km, mit leichtem Gepäck). Inzwischen ist beim zweiten eine Innenbeinlänge von 51 erreicht und jetzt schön langsam wird das 16 Zoll zu klein (und wird demnächst durch ein 20 Zoll ersetzt).
Grosse Fahrräder mögen zwar leichter rollen, vom Handling her halte ich das aber (gerade für kleine Kinder, die doch noch etwas "nervöser" fahren, nicht den Überblick haben) für keine gute Wahl.
Letztendlich: nach einem oder auch zwei Jahren Benutzung lässt sich bei gutem Umgang/Pflege das Rad zu einem sehr guten Preis wieder verkaufen.

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## trifi70 (12. Oktober 2015)

Schaltung kann man weglassen bzw. Gänge sperren (habe ich so gemacht), wäre mir als Grund nicht ausreichend. Davon ab ist die Automatix für kleine Kinder natürlich ideal. Das "schlagendere" Argument ist aber in der Tat das bessere Handling des kleineren Rades. Ich fahre mit 90 SL immer noch 26" und das wird auch noch lange so bleiben. Die 6jährige würde wohl auf ein 24er passen, aber wozu, 20" rollt und sie hat es im Griff. Und es passt noch eine Weile.

Und richtig: wenn das Rad wertig ist und haltbar, ist die tatsächliche Nutzungsdauer recht egal, weil es zu gutem Preis wieder verkauft werden kann.


----------



## Vicky_Mika (12. Oktober 2015)

Danke für euren Input!
Habt ihr Erfahrung mit der 2-Gang-Automatik von kokua? Kann Mann (also der technisch begabte Opa) die auch bei anderen Fahrrädern nachrüsten?


----------



## drehvial (12. Oktober 2015)

Hallo

Die 2-Gang Automatix von Sram (die es im Kokua inzwischen eben in Serie gibt) kann man nachrüsten, geht sehr einfach (da kein Schltzug etc. eigentlich nur Hinterrrad austauschen, bzw. Nabe einspeichen), wenn die Einbaubreite passt. Ich habe gerade nicht im Kopf, in welchen Einbaubreiten die angeboten wird. Normale 16" Räder haben oft nicht die gängigen Einbaubreite von 130 oder 135 mm (das Kokua 16" zumindest nicht), sondern weniger. Dann wird es etwas mühsamer (aufbiegen geht bei den kurzen Hinterbauten eher nicht, zumal bei Alu...), ist aber immer noch machbar.
Daher: Einbaubreite messen, dann mit dem Wissen zum Händler (oder ins Netz).

Tobias


----------



## trifi70 (12. Oktober 2015)

Im Prinzip ja, fertig eingespeichtes HR 16" gäbe es bei Kubikes für knapp 100 Eur. Bei Kokua gibt es selbiges vermutlich auch als Ersatzteil. Bei Selbstbau muss man aufpassen, wo der Schaltpunkt der Nabe liegt. Der ist ohne Öffnen der Nabe und etwas Mechanikpfriemelei nämlich nicht anzupassen. Leider. Außerdem wichtig ist, dass die Einbaubreite der Nabe in den Rahmen passt. Ein CNOC 16 eignet sich hierfür aufgrund der schmalen Bauweise eher nicht


----------



## drehvial (12. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt, das mit dem Schaltpunkt hatte ich vergessen/verdrängt. Habe es damals aber gut hinbekommen. Kritischer ist tatsächlich die Einbaubreite. Aber wie gesagt: betreffendes Fahrrad ausmessen, und wenn das dann kleiner als 130mm ist evt. auf das Kokua-Ersatzteil zurückgreifen.

Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vicky_Mika (14. Oktober 2015)

Vielen lieben dank für die äußerst kompetente Hilfe


----------

